# RPC 2010 - Das Programmheft ist da



## Eismann2070 (11. April 2010)

Moin

Frisch aus dem Layout, hier das Programmheft:
http://www.rpcgermany.de/typo3/fileadmin/Videos/RPC-Programmheft.pdf
So wie es aussieht wird dieses Jahr wieder jede Menge interessantes Zeug geboten.


----------

